# 211K Standby Set Off, Still Goes into Standby



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have gone into Menu, Preferences 8, Inactivity Standby 7, and set Activation=Disable. I come back the next morning, and the screen says "Press Select" to watch TV. I need the receiver to stay ON for my Windows 7 Media Center. My old PVR508 had no problem with this.

Am I doing something wrong, or is this unit/software defective? 

Michael


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Michael1 said:


> I have gone into Menu, Preferences 8, Inactivity Standby 7, and set Activation=Disable. I come back the next morning, and the screen says "Press Select" to watch TV. I need the receiver to stay ON for my Windows 7 Media Center. My old PVR508 had no problem with this.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, or is this unit/software defective?
> 
> Michael


Just set an Auto Tune timer for the channel of your choice for say a half hour after the time of the Daily Updates. This will turn the receiver back on and tune to this channel.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

GravelChan said:


> Just set an Auto Tune timer for the channel of your choice for say a half hour after the time of the Daily Updates. This will turn the receiver back on and tune to this channel.


I appreciate the workaround. The problem is, I never know when the Media Center is going to record (I just setup auto schedules, so it may be in the middle of the day, or middle of the night). The maximum time to shutdown is only 8 hours. I would have to set random autotunes at least every eight hours, and it could conflict with the recording.

Michael


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

Michael1 said:


> I appreciate the workaround. The problem is, I never know when the Media Center is going to record (I just setup auto schedules, so it may be in the middle of the day, or middle of the night). The maximum time to shutdown is only 8 hours. I would have to set random autotunes at least every eight hours, and it could conflict with the recording.
> 
> Michael


Keep your inactivity standby disabled and choose an autotune station half an hour after your program guide update time.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I figured out what is going on. When the receiver does the update at the prescribed time (3am by default), it reboots the receiver, and then the message "Press Select to Watch TV" appears. So I guess what i really need to do is somehow have it not run the Update for the Channel Guide (and presumably the firmware). I don't need the channel guide anyway, because I am getting that from my HTPC.

Michael


----------

